# The Dragon's Lair



## Zik (Jun 4, 2012)

Just want to share our other pet. Introducing "Rampage" our beloved Bearded Dragon.


----------



## rltwaddle (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome coloring... Great looking fella ya got there!


----------



## ascott (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful....love beardies......


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 5, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Tom (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice color. Great pics too.


----------



## Zik (Jun 5, 2012)

rltwaddle said:


> Awesome coloring... Great looking fella ya got there!



Thanks, rltwaddle. 



ascott said:


> Beautiful....love beardies......



Thanks Ascott, I love beardies too. 



CLMoss said:


> Cute!



Thanks, Claudia. 



Tom said:


> Very nice color. Great pics too.



Thanks, Tom.


----------

